# MacDrawPro sur MacOs 9.1 ???



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Février 2001)

Salut les dinosaures !

A mon boulot, j'utilise depuis 8 ans des logiciels dont j'ai peur de devoir me séparer pour ma future acquisition (probablement le dernier iMac SE de Février 2001).
En tête, MacDrawPro. Je le fais encore tourner chez moi sur MacOs 8.6 en format standard, mais quid des nouveautés ?

J'ai le choix entre 2 possibilités :

1. Partitionner mon disque avec d'un coté HFS+ et MacOs 9.1, et de l'autre HFS et MacOs 8.6. Possible.

2. Passer à autre chose. Difficile à éviter avec le temps. Mais alors, quoi?

J'ai quelques milliers de fichiers MDP, je me vois mal les convertir un par un !!!! De plus, étant donné l'utilisation quotidienne (dendrogrammes principalement et quelques illustrations), il faudra que je lui trouve un digne remplaçant qui réponde à mes besoins de simplicité et de rapidité. AppleWorks ne m'a pas convaincu jusqu'ici (CW4), et je ne sais pas si les dernières versions se sont vues apporter des modifs en vectoriel, surtout en ce qui concerne la fiabilité et la précision du trait. Wait and see ! Illustrator n'est pas franchement adapté à mes besoins. Alors, Canvas? ConceptDraw?

J'espère trouver ici quelqu'un qui s'est posé les mêmes questions avant moi, ou qui a des expériences à partager. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2001)

Je crois malheureusement qu'il te sera impossible d'utiliser MacOS 8.6 sur un iMac...

Les iMac ont introduit une nouveauté assez particulière: la ROM n'est plus physique (un processeur) mais c'est maintenant un petit fichier contenu dans le Dossier Système. 

Et ce fichier ROM, optimisé maintenant pour chaque nouveau Macintosh, n'est disponible et exploitable qu'à partir de MacOS 9.

Sans MacIS 8.6, ton choix se restreint donc à des logiciels assez récent.

Je ne connais pas suffisemment ton domaine pour te guider plus loin...
Je te conseille de poser dans ta question dans un meilleur forum Mac en précisant ton domaine d'activités, ou mieux encore, un forum d'un site d'internautes exerçant le même métier que toi...

à+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2001)

Nooooooon !!!! :'-(

Salut Pierrelyon. Tu m'annonces là une fâcheuse nouvelle; J'y ai réfléchi ce week-end, et ma décision était de partitionner avec MacOs 9.1 et MacOs 8.6.
J'ai un iMac chez moi avec MacOs 8.6, je peux pas y récupérer la ROM pour la coller sur un tout nouveau iMac ???? Y'a pas une bidouille possible ?

je suis déséspéré. Maintenant, Mac-PC, même combat. Tu changes d'ordinateur, donc tu changes de système, donc de logiciels, donc de pratiques. 

Les nouveaux macs font envie par leur puissance, leur technologie,..., mais pour un utilisateur qui a ses habitudes de travail, c'est un vrai problème que de devoir changer une équipe qui gagne!

Si je dois me séparer de mon Performa actuel, c'est pour lui attribuer une utilisation unique (programme FileMaker) dans un local à part. Je commence à me demander si je ne vais pas devoir trouver un autre vieux mac pour continuer à travailler "comme avant". Je sais, c'est con, il faut bien évoluer, mais c'est la première fois en 10 ans que je suis confronté à ce problème, justement parceque je suis sur mac.

Quelqu'un connait-il Canvas ? Importe-t'il du MacDrawPro?

BOUHOUHOUUHOUUUUUUUUU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Number One (26 Février 2001)

C'est sans doute bête, mais peut-être que MacDrawPro tourne sans problèmes sur OS 9 ? L'autre jour, j'ai fais tourner MacPaint 2 sur mon G4, OS 9.1

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## roro (26 Février 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alain H:
*IDÉE subite (hé oui, des fois je réfléchis!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais as tu lu le poste de numberone avant !? on dira que non ! moi je pense que MacDrawPro peut tourner sans pbm sur MacOS9.1
j'avais fait tourner MacPaint2, ET un MacDraw cuvé 87 sur un iMac sous 8.6 ! pas de raison que ça ne marche pas sous OS9. Ces logiciels étaient écrits dans les règles de l'art.

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 26 Février 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2001)

(les messages ont du se télescoper,  effectivent)

Non, j'ai pas essayé, mais on m'a dit qu'il bogue sur MacOs 9, alors MacOs 9.1...
Je vais essayer ça cette semaine, chez mon revendeur.

MacDrawPro date de 1991, ça fait quand même 10 ans. Je ne savais pas que MacPaint faisait du vectoriel. C'est vrai que ces logiciels étaient écrits dans les règles de l'art, et que pour avoir une qualité équivalente, il faut maintenant tabler sur des usines à gaz.


Grâce à MacPlus (désolé pour la pub, mais bon), j'ai peut-être trouvé un remplaçant, sous le nom de RealCadd, écrit avec realBasic.
Il a l'air de correspondre à mes besoins, espérons qu'il soit suffisamment abouti (je connaissais vaguement la version PC, pas satisfaisante, mais ça veut pas dire grand chose). 


Merci à vous pour vos réponses et suggestions.


----------



## Number One (27 Février 2001)

Précision: mon G4, pourtant pas très récent, n'as JAMAIS voulu démarrer sur un OS inférieur au 9.0.2 Donc, ce n'est pas une solution,

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2001)

OK merci pour cette précision. (c'est quand même curieux qu'on puisse pas avoir 2 systèmes différents, pourtant pas si éloignés!)

J'ai testé Realcadd, c'est pas encore ça...

Je vous tiens au courant si j'ai du nouveau


Merci encore !


----------



## roro (27 Février 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alain H:
*Je ne savais pas que MacPaint faisait du vectoriel.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, MacPaint n'a jamais fait de vectoriel ! mea culpa, je m'étais mal exprimé ! Je vais de ce pas ajouter la conjontion "ET" entre MacPaint et MacDraw dans mon précédent message !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2001)

IDÉE subite (hé oui, des fois je réfléchis!)

Si j'achète un G4 d'occase pour un prix similaire, je pourrais travailler sur MacOs 8.6 ET 9.1, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2001)

Des nouvelles du front !

OUI, MacDrawPro fonctionne très bien sur MacOS 9.1 !!!! T'avais raison, Number One !

Je viens de faire l'essai sur un nouveau G4 sur disque HFS+ (celui avec graveur intégré, soit dit en passant c'est vraiment cool d'insérer un CD vierge pour le voir se monter sur le bureau comme n'importe quel zip!)

Seul tout petit problème, on doit l'enregistrer sous un nouveau nom à chaque modification du fichier. Je terminerai donc mes noms de foichiers par des numéros de versions, c'est pas une mauvaise habitude à prendre.
La prochaine fois j'essaierai sur un disque HFS standard, pour voir s'il y a une différence.
(deuxième parenthèse : j'ai converti un fichier CGM en PICT avec GraphicConverter sur ce G4 pour les besoins de la chose : ça décoiffe !!!! A peine 1 seconde là où il faut attendre plus de 15 secondes sur mon vieux PowerMac 6320. A tel point que j'ai refait la manip croyant me tromper !)

Je suis heureux, c'est quand même le pied d'utiliser un bon vieux logiciel qu'on connait sure le bout des doigts sur une nouvelle bécanne toute neuve ! Je vais peut-être casser le mien pour accélérer l'achat ! Mon mac est décidément trop lent !


----------



## roro (2 Mars 2001)

au passage, j'admire la compatibilité des softs vieux de 10 ans avec un système tout neuf. Encore un bon point pour notre plateforme !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2001)

chtite question (vous me direz si j'y ai rien compris):

s'il est si facile de convertir en PICT avec Graphic Converter, y a pas moyen d'écrire un script pour convertir ton millier de fichiers? ca durerait longtemps, mais au moins c'est pas manuel.

est-ce que graphic converter permet applescript? 

par contre je ne suis pas assez verse pour l'ecrire moi-meme...


----------



## Gwenhiver (11 Avril 2001)

Pour convertir comme ça des images avec GraphicConverter, il ne doit pas y avoir de problème. En revanche, PICT ne gère pas le vectoriel, et tous les documents vectoriels créés par MacDraw Pro ne seront plus utilisables.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2001)

Salut à vous, je suis de retour. 
GraphicConverter gère le vectoriel, je l'utilise pour convertir en série de CGM vers PICT (il est même capable de vectoriser -grossièrement- des images Bitmap) mais ne convertit pas le format MacDrawPro qui n'est reconnaissable que par ClarisDraw. Je n'ai pas vraiment besoin d'automatiser mes conversions, je le fais au fur et à mesure de mes besoins.


 Pict est un format vectoriel, je ne comprend pas bien ce que Gwenhiver a écrit.


----------



## roro (13 Avril 2001)

le pict, ça n'est pas du vectoriel. Doit y avoir une erreur... effectivement, tu peux enregistrer un doc travaillé en vectoriel au format pict mais à ce moment là, tu perds toutes les infos du vectoriel et tu te retrouves avec une image point par point.

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 12 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Avril 2001)

Ah ben voilà Moi ça fait dix ans que je crois ça

Mais alors si même l'encyclopédie de MacG n'est pas correcte, qui croire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alain H:
* Pict est un format vectoriel, je ne comprend pas bien ce que Gwenhiver a écrit.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alain H, dis-moi si je me trompe.

Pour moi un format graphique vectoriel, ça signifie que si tu dessines un rectangle (par exemple dans MacDraw Pro, ou dans AppleWorks) ce n'est pas le rectangle lui-même qui est stocké dans le fichier (ou contraire du bitmap) mais ses coordonnées, qui permettent après de le reconstruire à l'identique.

Cela te permet notamment de redimensionner le rectangle sans difficultés, et sans perte de qualité. Maintenant, si j'enregistre ce fichier au format PICT, et que je l'ouvre avec MacDraw Pro ou AppleWorks, j'obtiens une image bitmap. Aucune chance de redimensioner mon rectangle.

Pour moi, le PICT du Macintosh, c'est le BMP de Windows. Jamais je n'ai pu faire du vectoriel au format PICT.

Maintenant, si c'est ma définition du vectoriel qui n'est pas adaptée, je serai très heureux que tu la corriges.

Pour en revenir à GraphicConverter, est-ce que tu as essayé de mailer son auteur ? Il incorpore de nouveaux formats dans son logiciel à chaque nouvelle mise à jour. Peut-être qu'il pourrait faire quelque chose pour les fichiers MacDraw Pro

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Avril 2001)

Bon ben Alain H, apparemment tu as raison D'après Macopedia, PICT est bien un format vectoriel :

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Format graphique qui est apparu avec le Mac. Il permet à la fois de stocker du vectoriel et du bitmap. Ce format est reconnue par toutes les applications Mac et même sur des programmes PC.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours ! Si quelqu'un peut me filer plus d'info sur PICT et le vectoriel, je serai bien content de les lire

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2001)

" Tu peux me dire pourquoi quand j'enregistre un fichier du module dessin vectoriel d'AppleWorks 6 en PICT, quand je le rouvre, je n'ai que la version bitmap ? Il y a une case à cocher ? (Apparemment, tu n'as pas AW6, mais dis-moi quand même comment ça fonctionne avec ClarisWorks 4, ça doit ressembler.)"

Ben... ça marche sur CW4, j'enregistre en PICT, je ferme, je fais un double clic sur l'icone du fichier pour le rouvrir dans ClarisWorks, je dissossie, tout va bien. Tu l'as ouvert avec quoi ? J'ai beau creuser, je ne vois pas ce qui a pu se passer.


PS: Pour le récupérer sur PC, y ajouter l'extension .PCT et pas .PIC (.PIC est un Bitmap je crois)


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Avril 2001)

Non, j'ai moi, ça ne marche pas avec AppleWorks 6.1.2 sous Mac OS X. Mais bon, comme cette version n'est pas encore finalisée et que je n'ai pas essayé de réinstaller la 6.0.4, c'est peut-être seulement à cause de ça.

De toute façon, ce n'est pas grave, maintenant que je sais que PICT gère le vectoriel, je creuserai le jour où j'en aurai besoin.

Encore merci pour ton info

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## roro (14 Avril 2001)

je confirme ce que dit Gwenhiver. J'utilise AW6.04 sous MacOS9. après avoir enregistré le doc au format pict, on perd les infos de l'objet vectoriel. Impossible de modifier le fond, etc.

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 13 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2001)

Alors là, vous m'en bouchez un coin ! 

Ou bien vous vous demmerdez comme des manches, ou bien AppleWorks déconne à plein tube ! Ou alors c'est que vous avez désactivé les filtres d'import... Y'a peut-être une mise à jour des filtres à faire, y'a peut-être un bug de la part d'AppleWorks ????

 Très curieux cette histoire.

J'ai AW5 chez moi, je vais essayer ça et je vous tiens au courant la semaine prochaine.
Il va falloir qu'on éclaircisse ce mystère parceque c'est pas banal, comme truc.
J'irai faire un saut si j'ai le temps chez mon revendeur la semaine prochaine, il faut aussi que je voie si MacDrawPro fonctionne sous Classic à partir d'OS X.

Suite donc au prochain numéro, l'inspecteur mène l'enquête !!!!

D'ici là, joyeuses pâques !


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alain H:
*Ou bien vous vous demmerdez comme des manches*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben oui, c'est peut-être ça, mais j'espère quand même que non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sinon en faisant un tour dans l'aide d'AppleWorks, j'ai découvert que ma version 6.1.2 importait et exportait en PICT non pas grâce aux filtres XTND d'antan mais par QuickTime. Ca vient peut-être de là ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Joyeuses Pâques à toi aussi, et merci de t'intéresser à nos cas désespérés)

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2001)

Hé bin alors, les gars, où avez-vous vu que pict n'est pas vectoriel ???

PICT gère le Bitmap ET le vectoriel. La preuve, créez un document avec du texte, des triangles, des courbes de Bézier, des traits et des rectangles sous MacDrawPro, ou ClarisDraw ou AppleWorks, enregistrez le en PICT, vous pourrez l'ouvrir (par exemple dans Word ou PowerPoint en faisant Insertion Image) et vous pourrez modifier le texte, les courbes, les triangles, les traits et les rectangles de la même façon, ce qui prouve bien que ce ne sont pas des images mais bien des coordonnées. PICT peut contenir dans un même fichier la photo de famille (Bitmap) avec un joli cadre bleu (en vectoriel) accompagné d'un bloc texte pour la légende, ce qui fait tout l'intérêt de ce format.
Par contre, ce qui a pu vous induire en erreur, c'est que GraphicConverter gère le vectoriel en faisant Fichier-&gt;Convertir Plus, mais si on ouvre le fichier directement, il en fera un fichier Bitmap car il ne peut afficher en vectoriel. D'ailleurs, normalement il vous prévient que l'ouverture du document PICT fera perdre toutes les données vectorielles (ce qui prouve une fois de plus que le pict peut effectivement contenir du vectoriel).

Dès que je dois envoyer un fichier créé avec MacDrawPro à un PC user, je lui envoie toujours en PICT, puisqu'il pourra l'ouvrir et même le modifier avec un vulgaire Powerpoint ou même pire, Word. (ceci dit, quand vous récupérez un fichier Pict à insérer dans votre document Word, il vaut mieux ne pas avoir à le modifier, parceque Word fait des cochonneries sans prévenir. Normal, il est pas là pour ça).

Il m'est aussi arrivé de faire une réalisation (pour une étiquette de bouteille!) en passant de Illustrator à ClarisDraw et de ClarisDraw à MacDraw Pro puis retour à Claris Draw, tout ça en format PICT.
D'ailleurs, vous devriez essayer, c'est assez génial de voir comment une fioriture élaborée sur Illustrator atterrit sans complexe et sans altération dans ClarisDraw.
PICT est un format extraordinaire qui permet vraiment de multiples jongleries inter-plateformes et inter-générations, un peu comme PDF aujourd'hui.



[Ce message a été modifié par Alain H (edited 13 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Avril 2001)

Ouaah ! Tu as raison, je viens d'essayer ta manip avec Word et je suis sur le cul !

Dire que j'ai toujours cru que PICT était un bête format bitmap Alors là, c'est vraiment la révélation

Merci _beaucoup_ pour tes informations.
D'ailleurs, je vais en profiter encore un peu Tu peux me dire pourquoi quand j'enregistre un fichier du module dessin vectoriel d'AppleWorks 6 en PICT, quand je le rouvre, je n'ai que la version bitmap ? Il y a une case à cocher ? (Apparemment, tu n'as pas AW6, mais dis-moi quand même comment ça fonctionne avec ClarisWorks 4, ça doit ressembler.)

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## yvanp (17 Avril 2001)

j utilise MacDrawPro en environement classic  
seules ,depuis le 9 ,les fonctions d importations depuis une bibliotheque
plantent  il faut faire des couper coller
c est pour ca que je suis passé a Mac Draft 

yvanp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
* Ben oui, c'est peut-être ça, mais j'espère quand même que non   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon en faisant un tour dans l'aide d'AppleWorks, j'ai découvert que ma version 6.1.2 importait et exportait en PICT non pas grâce aux filtres XTND d'antan mais par QuickTime. Ca vient peut-être de là ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Joyeuses Pâques à toi aussi, et merci de t'intéresser à nos cas désespérés)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah ben voilà, plus la peine de chercher, c'est ça...
Sur CW5 ça fonctionne très bien, mais probablement avec ces bons vieux traducteurs XTND
Je n'étais pas au courant de ce changement, c'est curieux que personne ne s'en soit inquiété dans les forums ou les news à la sortie d'AppleWorks 6
Si maintenant QuickTime s'occuppe de tout il va falloir qu'il gère le vectoriel rapidement parceque ça devient gênant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par yvanp:
*j utilise MacDrawPro en environement classic  
seules ,depuis le 9 ,les fonctions d importations depuis une bibliotheque
plantent  il faut faire des couper coller
c est pour ca que je suis passé a Mac Draft 

yvanp*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Moi ça fait longtemps que je n'utilise plus les bibliothèques (j'ai perdu pas mal de dessins à cause d'elles), mes créations sont maintenant stockées sur un fichier qui remplit cet office. 
Mac Draft est encore plus vieux, non?
T'as essayé Claris Draw ? C'est pas mal non plus, il gère bien les calques et a quelques fonctionalités intéressantes, comme la conversion de texte en courbes de bézier, ou la possibilité de faire un texte qui suit une courbe, ...


----------



## Pierre Lemieux (19 Avril 2001)

Ne vous faites pas de souci pour le bon vieux MacDraw Pro. J'utilise sans problème MacDraw Pro 1.5Fv1 sur un iMac 233 MHz avec 160 Mo de mémoire RAM et Mac OS 9.1. Ce vieux logiciel est remarquable, bien meilleur qu'AppleWorks 6 pour le dessin vectoriel. J'ai bien éprouvé au départ quelque difficulté avec la pile d'aide, mais tout a fini par rentrer dans l'ordre.

------------------
Pierre Lemieux
Québec (Canada)


----------



## Pierre Lemieux (20 Avril 2001)

Oups Il est bien vrai que l'ordinateur plante chaque fois qu'on tente d'insérer une image à partir d'une bibliothèque. C'est dommage, mais je demeure néanmoins fidèle à MacDraw Pro.

------------------
Pierre Lemieux
Québec (Canada)


----------

